# HELP - 00588 - Airbag Igniter; Driver Side (N95): Resistance too High



## iMAHLON (Feb 14, 2009)

Throwing this code on an 03 gti.
I replaced the drivers side seat belt, the drivers side airbag, passengers side airbag, the airbag module... EDIT: Also the clockspring.
It was in an accident so thats why i changed all those.
Still getting "00588 - Airbag Igniter; Driver Side (N95): Resistance too High" after i erase and turn the ignition...
What can cause this?


_Modified by iMAHLON at 8:17 PM 3-19-2010_


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: HELP - 00588 - Airbag Igniter; Driver Side (N95): Resistance too High (iMAHLON)*

Please post the scan. I would suspect the pigtail harness from bag to slip ring (standard procedure to replace with repairs) or the slip ring itself.


----------



## iMAHLON (Feb 14, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dana @ Ross-Tech* »_Please post the scan. I would suspect the pigtail harness from bag to slip ring (standard procedure to replace with repairs) or the slip ring itself. 


--- I dont have the scan, this it what came up when i went to our local VW shop. They used vagcom and i just remembered what it said...
I have vag also, but not available at this time.
What is a slip ring exactly?
EDIT: Also replaced the clockspring.


_Modified by iMAHLON at 8:17 PM 3-19-2010_


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (iMAHLON)*

This has several names:
-Slip ring
-Spiral column
-Clock spring
It's all the same and basically the moving wiring connection for the horn and Airbag connection so the wheel can be turned. Kinda like the flat / printed wiring on an ejecting CD-ROM. This can wear out over time, or the explosion of the Airbag deployment can damage it. 
Okay Edit: What about the pigtail harness?


_Modified by Dana @ Ross-Tech at 11:26 PM 3-19-2010_


----------



## iMAHLON (Feb 14, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dana @ Ross-Tech* »_This has several names:
Okay Edit: What about the pigtail harness?


--- I bought the clockspring brand new from dealer for 400, so if it didn't come with it... I didn't. Everything else airbag, module, seatbelt etc etc was used but in good condition (no accidents).


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (iMAHLON)*

No, the the pigtail harness is sold separately. Look at the Measuring Blocks (most likely 001) and see what it shows before removing any parts.


----------



## sebich1 (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Dana @ Ross-Tech)*

ok ..so i had this code ..... i change the pigtail between the airbag and the clock spring ...didn t do anything ....
change the pigtail behind the clock spring ..it is the pigtail between the clock spring and the harness.# 6Q0-971-582-E ..
you have to solder the wires of the new pigtail to the main harness ..and it s gonna work ... the price was 46.6 $ when i ordered it at 1stvwparts.com ....








EDIT : it s well known by VW tech ....you have a VW technical bulletin on that ..but i dont remember the number ... 
and yeah ..listen to Dana be very careful when you work on the airbag ..static electricity etc ...



_Modified by sebich1 at 12:15 AM 3-20-2010_


----------



## iMAHLON (Feb 14, 2009)

What are my other options if it is the not either of the harness's?
I will buy both of them on monday when the shop opens up.


----------



## sebich1 (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: (iMAHLON)*

it will be that ,,,, i can assure you ....
if you search on vwvortex for this code ..you ll see people changing the clock spring for the same code or the pigtail between the air bag and the clock spring ..and they still have the code ,,,,
after changing the pigtail behind the clock spring ..the code disappeared ,!!
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4266980
after several years , the connector plugging in the back of the clock spring will have some play ,,,and that s why you have the code !!!


----------



## iMAHLON (Feb 14, 2009)

*FV-QR*

kk, i will check that out on monday when i can go buy one.


----------

